# C.O.B.W.E.B. Class for 2009?



## Cyrix142 (Jan 14, 2007)

Anyone know of a COBWEB course being held anytime this year after May?

Thanks


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

One of our guys is headed out to Boylston in early June for a class. I'm not at work now so I can't look it up for you.


----------



## Cyrix142 (Jan 14, 2007)

That's great news to hear. If you can send me all the info on the class you got that would be a great help. We have a guy looking for a class anytime after May.


----------



## Unit23 (Jan 18, 2007)

I heard that Bentley is going to put on a class mid to late June.... I don't have any specific info. If I get it I'll post it.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Cyrix142, let your guy know it's in Boylston on June 2,3,&4. That's when our newest bike officer is going to go as well.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

May26th class at the MBTA in Quincy.


----------



## smallgrey (Jul 30, 2004)

Possible stupid question.....is there a recert for Cobweb or is none necessary? My LT is asking and I have no answer.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

No, but tell him he can shell out the bucks and send you to do it again. ;-) I would do it again in a heartbeat, even though my butt would hurt for three days.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

frank said:


> No, but tell him he can shell out the bucks and send you to do it again. ;-) I would do it again in a heartbeat, even though my butt would hurt for three days.


I agree, great class. And I think it hurt for more than 3 days!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Mass said:


> I agree, great class. And I think it hurt for more than 3 days!!!!!!!!!


Sleepy pee-pee, or the chafing of the coin purse?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> Sleepy pee-pee, or the chafing of the coin purse?


Neither. It's all about the butt muscles.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

frank said:


> Neither. It's all about the butt muscles.


It didn't happen to me either, but your butt hurts for f'ing days!!!!!! You don't realize that your butt hurts that bad till you try to get back on the bike the second day. Even with the pain, it's all worth it!


----------

